# R2O Closing?



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Heard a rumour yesterday that R2O aquarium is or will be closing. Anyone know if that is correct?


----------



## imy112 (Dec 8, 2011)

*R2O closing*

I was there on Saturday and there was no mention. I know Ryan's expecting something big (shipment) next week. He even has new tanks fired up so, I doubt the rumours are true.

Cheers

I


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*rumour*

Why dont u confront ryan ...rather then posting in a open forum where 
rumours run a muck....this is how and why rumours exist....


----------



## proper (Sep 25, 2012)

I highly doubt this is true as one of the earlier posters mentioned he is setting up a few new tanks for inverts and such and is expecting a shipment in the near future.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

proper said:


> I highly doubt this is true as one of the earlier posters mentioned he is setting up a few new tanks for inverts and such and is expecting a shipment in the near future.


This is true, but it does seem like forever since he's moved locations / stores


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

tom g said:


> Why dont u confront ryan ...rather then posting in a open forum where
> rumours run a muck....this is how and why rumours exist....


Because I am not looking for a confrontation. He is on the other side of Toronto so I can not just pop in and ask.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

darkangel66n said:


> Because I am not looking for a confrontation. He is on the other side of Toronto so I can not just pop in and ask.


You could call lol


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*My phone has blown up.....*

It's a long weekend and I've been predisposed with relaxing and shenanigans. I purposely stepped away from my phone.

The irony when I came back to my phone - I received 1 work related message a few casual messages from friends and the majority pertained to R2O.

I'm not a mind reader; but I feel comfortable in saying that R2O isn't going anywhere. Ryan marches to the beat of a different drummer.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Im sure Taipan who happened to be the closest friend of Ryan can SURELY shine a light upon this rumor.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Flameangel said:


> Im sure Taipan who happened to be the closest friend of Ryan can SURELY shine a light upon this rumor.


Hardly the closest friend - another rumour I'm sure. I'm cheap labour for him and other LFS.


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello
Allow me to set the record straight and squash this hurtful thread

R2o aquariums is not going anywhere anytime soon, in fact things are going just fine. I’m almost at the 2 year mark, and things are only getting better
I just setup a new invert system, I have 3 shipments planned, 2 that will arrive this month for sure. All tanks will be stocked. Drygoods are the next step

Give me some time, it will be a full line store with the best stock / prices in the gta I promise you all that. I rushed things in the past and it didn’t turn out well so everything is just one step at a time. Things are getting better and will continue to do so

In a strange way I’m glad this thread was started because somebody started this rumor (competitors surly) a few weeks ago, so now hopefully the true story is out

Id like to thank those that stepped up to my defense right away, prevented this thread from going in a bad direction. 

In the future before anyone posts hurtful threads about nothing more than a false rumor……905 808 4658…(this is my store phone, and cell phone)…………. call me it takes 1 minute to get the truth from the horse’s mouth instead of the smoke from a donkeys @#% . Txt is even better as I am a one man show most times and often have my hands in water.

Anyone that wants to send me a txt, state your name, I will save you in my phone and notify you of new arrivals.

Thanks everyone


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I do not see why everyone thinks this is a mean or hurtful post. It has answered questions.


----------

